# Lost Pyranha I:3 7'3" light green/ with dark patches



## curtiswebb (Jul 14, 2005)

Lost Pyranha I:3 in Golden Colorado on Clear Creek. It is light Green with Dark green patches about 7' 3" with blue floatation bags in stern. Lost end of June behind Coors Plant if found please call 256-974-0174 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

